# You tube video of my UTV plow machine!



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great video. It's got alot of information in it. But you probably should have posted it in the ATV Forum. Don't worry about it though it's no big deal.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Embedded it for you.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks cretebaby.


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very well thought out nice clean work. Great job!


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you Deeb.


----------

